# How much should I sell for?



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 99 F250 7.3 ext. cab lariat with 230K on it. HD Trans installed 13K ago. Added HD torque converter and tougher springs. All done at a transmission shop and under 36K warranty. No rot on the truck. Any minor surface rust will be repaired professionally before sale.

In last year I have replaced front end (tie rod/ends, drag linkage, ball joints), hubs, hub assemblies, batteries, alternator, oil pan, transmission, rebuilt both drive shafts, replaced rear leaf springs, and added 4"turbo back MBRP exhaust. I'm debating putting fresh rubber on it. Truck is in great running shape as I have replaced all bad components.

Truck has 18 month old 8.6 Western MVP3. Plow has been used for 2 very light Western NY winters. Maybe a total of 30 storms.

I will be selling it in May. . .which, I understand is a bad time of year to sell a plow truck, but I'm moving to Florida.

I'm thinking 10-12K with the plow. Is that reasonable?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Without seeing it I would guess about $ 7.5 - 9.5 K check out comps. 

Why Florida ? no snow there.
Or are you the one setting up Wallmart Plowing contracts in the state ??


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sick of snow and cold. Happy to move to the beach.


On a Call said:


> Without seeing it I would guess about $ 7.5 - 9.5 K check out comps.
> 
> Why Florida ? no snow there.
> Or are you the one setting up Wallmart Plowing contracts in the state ??


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm also, not really seeing any comps in the area. Forgot to mention that I also replaced glow plugs and valve cover gaskets.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Well start at looking at simular trucks in the area and add your plow at 3/4's of the price you paid and or list it separately. If there is no rust detail the truck and give it a buffing nothing like seeing a clean and shiny truck. Plow is new enough . 

You might advertise it right now. Who knows you might find someone willing to wait or go buy what you need for the beach. A soft top Jeep ?


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't sell until my contracts are done. Wish I could. I'd leave now if I wasn't still plowing. I have to wait until May 1st. Counting the days.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think your a little high. Pictures always help. There are still guys that like the 7.3s. I still have one.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a dent in the wing, but I will be replacing that too. Already got a price of 250 from the dealer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I think your a little high. Pictures always help. There are still guys that like the 7.3s. I still have one.


Me too, I have a 7.3 and it's not going no where. I'll put new body parts on it only has 125k miles and runs strong. OP It's a nice clean truck and new parts. Still got over 200k miles, I would say if you got documentation of work done you could get 8k without pulling teeth. lol


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Ouch. 8k. Maybe I'll take the plow off and try to sell separately. I think 3500 for the plow is fair. It was 5800 new.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rywnygc said:


> Ouch. 8k. Maybe I'll take the plow off and try to sell separately. I think 3500 for the plow is fair. It was 5800 new.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, Whatever way you come out if you get the $3500.00 for the plow. You only need $6500. for the truck. You know you can get that for it and you will be at the 10k your happy with. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What is the decision about making the move to Florida? You have a NY zip code. Are you retiring. I drove limo down there made a ton of money when the snow birds were there, And decent when not. If you pack and hang around in side and keep a eye on them the tips are huge money. Kind a driver body guard thing. Lots of request for your services. The rich are paranoid and have more money than brains. I serviced the Tampa ST petes area. Unconventional hours but the cash and I mean cash is great. Some of these big time attorneys want somebody watching there back.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Just moving back to the place I never should have left.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok. It's for sale now. I have it listed for 11K together, 8500 for the truck only.

If anyone here is interested, make me an offer. I'm moving in less than a month.

https://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/6102976906.html


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you are going as far as replacing the wing tin, you might want to look into a new cutting edge. People that know better will not believe that is a 30 storm plow with the cutting edge being that far gone.

Good looking old truck though! Good luck with your sale.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

The cutting edge isnt that worn. Its my uneven street that desperately needs resurfacing. I have the documentation to prove when I bought it and if the buyer is from this area, they know that we havent had much snow in the last two seasons. I plowed 8 times this year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Really?

Picture must be majorly deceiving. Looks like the bolts are about a 1/2 from pavement.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Really?
> 
> Picture must be majorly deceiving. Looks like the bolts are about a 1/2 from pavement.


That's what I'm seeing too. My cutting edges look like that after the 5 storms we had this year. It's rediculous.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I just went out and measured. They are about an inch up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If it's one inch your at the end. One year here it got edges that must have been soft. After bout 5 storms they were gone.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I'm not putting 750 bucks into a 17 month old plow that I'm trying to sell in the off season. The thing was 5800 a year and a half ago. I'd sell it for 3K. The cutting edge at my dealer is $485. So for roughly 3500 bucks someone can get a nice plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your price for the plow is fair. I could never figure out why they get so much for a cutting edge for those.


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

The plow just sold.

Truck is still available. Accepting offers.


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

where are you located?


----------

